# How to tell when is the perfect time to rake alfalfa?



## fmfracer44 (Jan 19, 2012)

Okay so I live in in California and I cut all my hay with 2450 nh swathers and 320 NH swathers. They all have standard factory rubber conditioner rolls. I usually have the roll pressure all the way up and I'm jus wondering how I can tell when is the perfect time to rake the alfalfa. I rake with two nh v rakes and rake two windrows into one.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

fmfracer44 said:


> Okay so I live in in California and I cut all my hay with 2450 nh swathers and 320 NH swathers. They all have standard factory rubber conditioner rolls. I usually have the roll pressure all the way up and I'm jus wondering how I can tell when is the perfect time to rake the alfalfa. I rake with two nh v rakes and rake two windrows into one.


Depends.

Depends entirely on LOCATION. Ask your neighbors. What works in Central CA will not necessarily work in MN, OH, PA, TN, MO.....etc.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

After awhile you develop a 6th sense.









If you don't have that keep checking it..

Rake it to wet and have a rope,to dry and loose all your leaves.

HERE alfalfa is typicaly raked between sunup and 10 AM with a dew on it.

Depending on how much dew.How wet the ground is.How heavy the hay is.Humidity and wind.

Sooo there is not a definite answer when to rake.


----------

